# Husband revealed what he thinks about during self stimulation



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband is working away...so him rvealing this to me is very important. 

In the past I have never imagined my husband even did self stimulation. I didn't learn he did until 2007. Hes been shy about letting me know ever since I found out about porn use then. 

So tonight I offered him specail picws of me if he needs them for self stimulation. He said he didn't need pictures cause he has me ingrained in his mind. He told me of 2 different memorable sex sessions that he thinks about which happen to be the shed and the ocean. Both are out in the open with no one knowing what we are doing...so I guess that means he is excited about taking those type of risks. 

I did say we should add a car to his memories. he didn't say anything much to that, but "whats with you?"

My husband is uncomfortable with taloking about sex. I do hope he takes me up on this car thing at a secluded rest stop or soemthing while we are on a road trip sometime soon.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Blue - maybe he was pleasantly surprised at YOUR suggestion?!!...

We are human....when we masturbate we are in our own fantasy world...we fantasize about having sex with our partners, doing things with them we've never done in real life...we imagine having sex with, say, Kate Winslet (!!) because in reality it will never happen! Sadly!

If your husband masturbates thinking of you and the times you made love in the ocean and in the shed, then lucky you! Take it as a compliment!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

7737 said:


> Blue - maybe he was pleasantly surprised at YOUR suggestion?!!...
> 
> We are human....when we masturbate we are in our own fantasy world...we fantasize about having sex with our partners, doing things with them we've never done in real life...we imagine having sex with, say, Kate Winslet (!!) because in reality it will never happen! Sadly!
> 
> If your husband masturbates thinking of you and the times you made love in the ocean and in the shed, then lucky you! Take it as a compliment!


I am taking it as a really really good compliment for a couple reasons. One being that he's never really willingly communicated about him pleasuring himself. Second reason is that now I know what images he's seeing as he thinks of me. I guess there's more reasons too, that by telling me this...it also gave me an insight into what really really excites him, I love that he looks back at those 2 times.

I'm hoping it opens up future dialogue about sex or self pleasuring. I'd like to tell him what images I get when I'm self pleasuring. It will give him a clue what I think is really really erratic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Blue - absolutely tell him that you think of him doing 'x' or 'y' to you when YOU masturbate!!

Believe me, he will love it! And I wouldnt be surprised if he then starts imagining you masturbating whilst he's doing it!

If my wife EVER told me she thought of me when she (if she does) masturbates, it would make my day!!...no, my year!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will definatly let him know I think of him. 

I'm actually so glad that this conversation came up between us. Ironically it came up because I told him I didn't get to sleep last night until 3am. He said something like " oh you must have really been horney" that wasn't the case, but his comment lead me into thinking about him and so now I have amazing insight and hopefully he will have insight as well.

I actually told him my hands don't work for me like his hands do for him and I need to go to a sex store. He said to go when he gets paid. I told him I have an appt on Friday where I can't take the kids. So I'll be going to the store then. 

So that's another sexting type conversation starter.

Of note: my Husband does not like talking about sex and he definatly does not sext
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Blue - looks like your marriage is taking a turn for the better! 
Good luck and ummm....happy 'playing'!!!!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Get the wand. 

I am turned on by the idea of my wife using a massager on her clit, not sticking a huge dildo inside of her. I want to be the one going inside her, not some rubber penis molded off some porn star.


Also, when I pleased myself I would always find something I could relate too. If it was a porn, it had to be something I could see me and my wife doing. I always put myself in the guys shoes and watched stars that resemble my wife. I would think of me doing that same thing to my own wife that night, anything, but it included her.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm hoping that during this work out of state seperation we can continue growing closer together. Through conversations about self stimulation sessions, I want to tell him things I've been unable to tell him since he's uncomfortable talking about sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Get the wand.
> 
> I am turned on by the idea of my wife using a massager on her clit, not sticking a huge dildo inside of her. I want to be the one going inside her, not some rubber penis molded off some porn star.
> 
> ...


Ari, I am really starting to think my husband and you were cut from the same cloth. I wondered about my husband not liking the idea of me having sex toys...specifically, dildos. Your description of what you think of them actually DOES make sense to me. Now I can more fully understand WHY he feels that way. 

So, wand, you say? I'll have to look into getting one lol. Still trying to get him to use the clit toys I HAVE...sigh. But thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yea, my wife loves it and I have no problem sharing "us" with the wand.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am pretty sure my husband assumes that I use the toys inside me, but I usually don't. I prefer him inside and use the toys only on clit. I do imagine him inside while I use the toys though. This is anohter thing that I would like to reveal to my husband when it comes up again.


----------

